# Cross-training in TSD tonight



## IcemanSK (Feb 26, 2008)

I run a TKD out of my church. Tonight, I'm headed to another Episcopal Church that has a TSD program run by the priest there. Class is 1/2 hours long. I'm looking forward to longer classes. I'm looking forward to the differences & similiarities between the 2 arts.


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 26, 2008)

That does seem like a very short class, how many times a week?


----------



## MBuzzy (Feb 26, 2008)

I would ASSUME that Iceman means 1 or 2 hours.....WSY Iceman?

AND, how was class?  What do you think of TSD?  Close to TKD?


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 27, 2008)

My appologies. I meant 1 1/2 hours long. 

It was a good class. The school blends TSD with a bit of iado & aikido, so language & traditions are both Korean & Japanese. Hard to get used for a guy who's used to all Korean terminology & customs. It was a good time.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 27, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> My appologies. I meant 1 1/2 hours long.
> 
> It was a good class. The school blends TSD with a bit of iado & aikido, so language & traditions are both Korean & Japanese. Hard to get used for a guy who's used to all Korean terminology & customs. It was a good time.


 
Hmmm.  Was this an Aiten-ryu school?  In Placentia, CA?

http://www.dankatie.com/karate/

They come from Hwang Kee and Dick Kern's lineage.  If you check the about us page and search for Dale Tompkins, you'll see how that school is related to founder of my organization.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 27, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> Hmmm. Was this an Aiten-ryu school? In Placentia, CA?
> 
> http://www.dankatie.com/karate/
> 
> They come from Hwang Kee and Dick Kern's lineage. If you check the about us page and search for Dale Tompkins, you'll see how that school is related to founder of my organization.


 
Why yes it is! What a small world. How cool!


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 27, 2008)

Thats awesome! We need a "Find a member" forum, where we can locate eachother and meet up!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 27, 2008)

Datflow we have meet abd greet all the time, The next one is in Texas on April 11-12-13 and then in Buffalo NY in the summer time under the search bar just type in Meet and greet and it will pull it up.

Iceman that is great you are doing something else.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 27, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> Why yes it is! What a small world. How cool!



What's scarier is my MA geekness level overloaded when I was able to put together the following elements:

Church-based, Tang Soo Do, Aikido, Iaido = That school.... When I'm in Maryland.


----------



## DatFlow (Feb 27, 2008)

terryl965 said:


> Datflow we have meet abd greet all the time, The next one is in Texas on April 11-12-13 and then in Buffalo NY in the summer time under the search bar just type in Meet and greet and it will pull it up.
> 
> Iceman that is great you are doing something else.



Sweet! I can't wait for one to come to scranton, PA! lmao; and Do we have one were we can just meet members around us? find out who lives around us on the forums?


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 27, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> What's scarier is my MA geekness level overloaded when I was able to put together the following elements:
> 
> Church-based, Tang Soo Do, Aikido, Iaido = That school.... When I'm in Maryland.


 
I geek like that, too. I'm on another forum where I ran into folks from a school who's GM was a 3rd Dan at the school I started at 25 years ago. I hadn't spoken to him in more than 20 years. It's fun to tell stories of a GM when he was 18 to his students. (They're all good stories, too!)

WE all oughta play 6 degrees of separation to see how we're all connected.:wink1:


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 27, 2008)

So what were your thoughts?  I've never met Dick Kern, so I can't really talk about his level of technique... I've only seen videos from the 70s... So I'm not sure how his student's "Aiten Ryu" would look.


----------



## IcemanSK (Feb 28, 2008)

JWLuiza said:


> So what were your thoughts? I've never met Dick Kern, so I can't really talk about his level of technique... I've only seen videos from the 70s... So I'm not sure how his student's "Aiten Ryu" would look.


 
Dick is no longer there. The school is being run the Rev. David Bauman, the priest where the classes are held. What I saw I liked. I'll know more when I sit as honorary judge at a BB test next week.


----------



## JWLuiza (Feb 28, 2008)

IcemanSK said:


> Dick is no longer there. The school is being run the Rev. David Bauman, the priest where the classes are held. What I saw I liked. I'll know more when I sit as honorary judge at a BB test next week.


 
That's great.  Yeah, I heard that Dick Kern retired from teaching awhile ago.  I'd love to see some video if you can work that out!!!


----------

